# Gray Catbird



## Lee Woodie (Apr 27, 2011)

this is the first one I've seen this year


----------



## mlbfish (Apr 27, 2011)

Well you made good use of the first time seeing them this year. Beautiful shot.


----------



## Hoss (Apr 27, 2011)

mlbfish said:


> Well you made good use of the first time seeing them this year. Beautiful shot.


 

Yep I gotta agree with Mike.

Hoss


----------



## leo (Apr 27, 2011)

Super capture Lee, beautiful work!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 27, 2011)

Awesome capture Lee!  Sweet shot!


----------



## carver (Apr 27, 2011)

looking good Lee


----------



## pdsniper (Apr 28, 2011)

Lee your getting some awesome bird pic'c


----------



## cornpile (Apr 29, 2011)

Lee,thats a heck of a shot.You are nailing those birds.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 29, 2011)

Great capture Lee!


----------

